# I got a new birdie



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I got a new birdie and his name is Wally. He came from a Wal-mart Parking lot and stood beside the door and did not move as a squeaker for about one hour when the prior owner went into the store early in the morning. She tried to make it fly but realize it was sick so she brought it home and fed it because it was starving. Now it is a young pigeon and she brought it over about a week ago. I will take a picture of it when I get time for it is already in the loft and very healthy with healthy droppings that were checked by my vet as well as the bird being checked out..So far it is doing very well and it is a very smart birdie. Just wanted to share. This lady raises "Parrots" and the pigeon "of course" did not get along with her parrots and they would have really hurt it bad if she let it loose for exercise especially since the pigeon was beginning to claim its territory...So I got it....


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations on your new birdie, lucky Wally in your loft, everyone doesn't get this chance. If I were a birdie I would prefer your loft. Lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks kiddy and you would be one of my favorite birdies.. lol. The loft is fine and I had to move in three more nesting boxes to the female section. Next week Squeeks gets an x ray to see if his four pins in his leg can come out. The pigeon "Tinge" is completely well and in the loft and now Wally joined the females because he is a young bird and would a hard time at this junction with the "Full Grown Males", so I gave him the nicer loft and he likes it very well and is eyeing a young female. There are about nine other males in the female loft as well so he has company of his own sex too but they are gentler in this section. Maybe next week I will take pictures. Catnip is once again watching the news with me and seems more contented now.. lol lol...Just an update on whats happening here...Everything is going just fine..Wally is a pretty bird and a nice calm young pigeon with a longer tail as well...Thanks..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that everything is getting back to normal.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new friend Wally! Am looking forward to seeing him. Glad to hear everyone is getting back to normal too.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank goodness and Catnip is happy too especially with her eggs. lol


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Glad life is getting back to normal for you and you little ones. The pigeons in your area must have sent out word - "Go to c.hert's house, that human is nice and feeds and houses us, it is the Pigeon Hilton!" You really are a nice person to help as many birds as you do.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you so much and that's what my avian is saying as well. He does believe that they have some sort of communication going on. In the spring getting ready to release about 12 pigeons and I expect half of them to return and then I make them go again. I try to release them with their mates and like I say half of them will return and beg to get into the loft and my soft spot starts and I sometimes let them in but this depends on things as well. If they were away for a good length of time and get along with the wild ones I usually try to shu them away like I do with the wild ones. Thanks for the posting and kind words.


----------

